# Raff Starts IPO



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Raff, now ten weeks, had his first meeting with our trainer the other day--that went swimmingly. He was evaluated for suitably for IPO and we started on his imprinting work--focus and engagement. We're also working on sending him out after a treat and recalling him back in.

He did great! He's a quick study and has a lot of natural drive and focus.

Yesterday was his first outing to the club. It's a serious working club, so if your dog isn't cut out for the sport, they'll tell you straight away. So this was basically Raff's audition.

We made a small scent pad for him, using kibble as bait and let him have at it. Luckily, he has great food drive. He put his nose down and pretty much kept it there. He figured out the game and stayed wonderfully focused and within the scent pad area. He found a winning slot machine and was just going to keep playing it forever until mean mommey dragged him away.

We did the same focus work for his obedience as we did with his trainer who is also a club member, so he was there to help.

Then his Big Test. Would he show enough drive for protection? He sure did! He's not over the top innsane for the tug, but he has very nice drive. Our helper spent a lot of time with him and said he has great potential. So, he's in. 

All in all, it's been a fun couple of days. Raff has had the best time ever and is one tired pup!

A special thanks to Dameon at East Tennessee K9 for all of his help.

For some reason, I can't add any attachments to this post. I'll try a separate one.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good to hear! I'd love to see pics! 

Darka went into heat this week so I am extra feverish now!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Good to hear! I'd love to see pics!
> 
> Darka went into heat this week so I am extra feverish now!


Oh, how exciting! These pups are well worth the wait.

I am stumped by the trouble I'm having with a simple pic and video. I've tried it using both my IPad and my Win 10 laptop, no go. 

Help!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Raff hunts for kibble on the scent pad.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I guess I have to convert the videos into some other format to upload?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

for videos I post them on YouTube and then share the link. 

And congrats on getting a thumbs up on the pup.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

car2ner said:


> for videos I post them on YouTube and then share the link.
> 
> And congrats on getting a thumbs up on the pup.



Aaaahhhh, so that's the secret! Thank you!

Yes, daddy is still beaming about our rock star puppy. Well, in daddy's mind, Raff's a rock star.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

*Now I've Created a Tracking Monster*

Oh, I made a big mistake. Normally, I do puppy tracking work in the front yard and potty everybody in the back yard.

Now that we're in our Forever Home, you have to go down a lot of steps to get to the backyard, so Raff is being potty trained on leash out front.

That is where I foolishly chose to serve him his breakfast this morning on a 2'x2' scent pad.

He did great--very focused and calm, never picked up his nose, even when daddy came outside to interrupt.

When he was done, I praised him and hauled him off the track.

The problem? He is thoroughly obsessed with the scent pad. He'll still potty outside, but nothing else exists. He bangs on the front door, not to go potty, but to go back to the scent pad.

Why do I do these things to myself?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats on your pup! It sounds like Raff and you had a very fun day!


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

What an awesome looking pup. Happy to hear it started well. I hope to have a working dog when my daughter is a bit older.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

*Video: Raff's First Time Doing Protection*

Raff, ten weeks meets our helper. Looks like he had a pretty good time.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! I look forward to hearing how he progresses.


----------

